# Norbert Kraft



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

I am 66 years old, I've listened to classical music since I was a child. I have always found classical guitarists disappointing. Not that there were not great ones who played well. But they never seemed to really feel the music. Until Norbert Kraft. This guy has it. When I listen to him I feel like he is playing the music, not just working his way through it. 

Hmmm, well, I just though of another guitarist I heard that impressed me but I can't think of his name. I think from South America. So much for my post. Oh well. But I love the way Norbert Kraft plays.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice to see somebody giving Norbert Kraft some love. He is really quite special. Here's a wonderful disc of his. Get it for a penny!

http://www.amazon.com/Guitar-Favori...83987750&sr=1-3-spell&keywords=norfbert+kraft


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Norbert Kraft is indeed excellent! His Villa-Lobos disc on Naxos is terrific (although I haven't heard all of it). Naxos, because of Mr. Kraft, has incredibly fine classical guitar releases.

For me, other guitarist who really feel the music would be Julian Bream and Slava and Leonard Grigoryan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

View attachment 28133

I have this one and it is very good.


----------



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

I just checked to see what I have of Kraft's. Guitar Favorites, 19th Century Guitar Favorites, Sor, and he's also part of the The Spanish Guitar. I guess it's time to look around and see what other recordings of his interest me. And I'll also look into other artists recommended here that are new to me.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree Kraft is an excellent player, but I disagree that he is far better than the majority of professional classical guitarists out there. Perhaps he is above average, but personally I think a lot of other players are as good or better, and I don't rate just on technical skill but for "feel" as well. 

Narciso Yepes
Julian Bream
Jeremy Jouve
Marcin Dylla
Pavel Steidl
Jerome Ducharme
Xuefei Yang
Ernesto Bitteti

etc.


----------

